# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Про ICM и новый год

## kfmut

Приветствую!
30-ого числа был в местном хоббишопе, поучаствовал в забавной сценке: маман двум своим отсутствующим киндерам 10-12 лет выбирала подарок к НГ, минут 10 она бегала с выпученными от обилия выбора глазами, ещё минут 10 пыталась дозваться продавца, плюс ещё минут 5 консультировалась по телефону со вторым родителем; финальный заход на секцию с авиацией и она с чувством выполненного материнского долга направилась на кассу, держа в руках 29-ый и сушку от ICM, уж не знаю ЧТО меня заставило её остановить от совершения данной глупости, но как говориться "инициатива наказуема", прошлось срочно искать ответ на риторический вопрос: "современное, российское, простое в сборке с ценой в 500 рубликов". Остановились на звездинских авиалайнерах - ил-86 и на очень российском новом боинге дримлайнере :-D 

Вот сижу думаю, гордиться собой, что уберег юных моделистов от "самого точного фланкера" или "так поступил бы каждый"? :-))))

Максим

----------


## Nazar

Да нормально все сделал, а Дримлайнер практически на треть российский.

----------


## Carrey

Дык, вполне можно было б взять два 9-13, неплохая моделька, в отличии от "сушки".

----------


## kfmut

> Дык, вполне можно было б взять два 9-13, неплохая моделька, в отличии от "сушки".


Шибко мне не нравится нынешнее литье от данной конторы, с каждым годом всё хуже и хуже... 
Да и мигарь хорош только в отсутствии конкурентов, будет какой-нибудь хоббибосс с ценой на 300 рублей больше и будут его брать, а не ICM, или итал опять начнет свой 9-12 выпускать...что интересно ICM грамотно пользуются ситуацией на рынке: поднялись цены на тамигаву - держите мессер, пропала алангернаская сушка - ловите нового уродца, кончился репак италовского мига у звезды и пропал ВЭ - держите 9-13 и т.д. Им бы маленько качества добавить, а гонора в рекламе убавить был бы толк...

----------


## Carrey

Если у ХоббиБосса и выйдет МиГ-29 в 1/72 или 1/48, так это будет пантографированная из 1/32 "эмка", вряд ли китайцы впрягутся в разработку новой 3Д модели.

У Италери 9-12 гораздо более косячен, чем 9-13 у ICM, зато у Итала очень хороша спарка.

Качество (в нашем с Вами понимании 8) ) у ICM должно прибавиться с переходом на ЧПУ-фрезерование прессформ; при прежней технологии гальванизации корок-дублей никакого качества/сходимости не может быть по определению.

----------


## kfmut

А что есть какие-то слухи по переходу на ЧПУ?

Как показывает практика очень малое число моделей продается благодаря их точности ;)

----------


## Nazar

> А что есть какие-то слухи по переходу на ЧПУ?
> 
> Как показывает практика очень малое число моделей продается благодаря их точности ;)


http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=6251

Да есть.

----------


## kfmut

> http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=6251
> 
> Да есть.


Спасибо! Видимо из-за обилия конкурсных работ на ДИШе я как-то пропустил данную статью... Надо будет их каталог глянуть на этот год.

----------


## Уокер

> У Италери 9-12 гораздо более косячен, чем 9-13 у ICM, зато у Итала очень хороша спарка.


Так в том и дело, что 9-13 ICM, это 9-12 Итала с новым кривым гаргротом и самую малость перепиленным планером. Не верите? Положите их рядом как я сейчас... увидите сами. 
Сижу пилю ниши для 9-13 ICM, а они на удивление точно подходят к Италу... к чему бы это?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Да я в курсе. Я подразумеваю, что в моделях верх важнее низа. Так вот, верх 9-12 от Итала есть их же переделанная спарка и выглядит убого (спарка же выглядит очень правдоподобно). 9-13 от ICM имеет, я бы сказал, полностью новый верх, почти всё остальное - естественно, от Итала. Так что, если хотите ± копийную модель МиГаря (похожую на прототип) из коробки, без сложной хирургии, выбор пока что ограничен следующими моделями:

9-12 (МиГ-29) - отсутствует
9-13 (МиГ-29) - 1/72 ICM
9-51 (МиГ-29УБ, спарка) - 1/72 Italeri
9-15 (МиГ-29М, эмка, ОВТ, борт 156, ...) - 1/32 Trumpeter
9-31 (МиГ-29К, корабел) - 1/32 Trumpeter
МиГ-35* - отсутствует

Так что - пилите, Шура, пилите...

----------


## Уокер

Позвольте не согласиться. Верх ICM, старый добрый Итал, с той же кривой носовой частью и неправильным местом под фонарь (откуда самому фонарю при этом быть правильным?) а также добавленным тоже кривым гаргротом "типо 9-13". Если внимательно посмотрите изнутри, виден не до конца заделанный шов от нового гаргрота.

----------


## Carrey

Я свои, как теперь выясняется, ошибочные 8) представления черпал давно, отсюда:

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_212.html

В таком случае, кроме спарки и эмок ±нормальных моделей нет вообще? Мобыть кто-то в смоле делает реплики?

----------


## Уокер

Ну там же написано "идеальных моделей не бывает"  :Biggrin: 

Кстати про подправленный обтекатель на  брюшке. Он сделан неверно. Поясню почему. На Италовской модели передняя ниша была сделана на 4 мм длинее чем нужно. При этом 2 мм лишних в передней части куда укладывается подкос стойки и еще 2 мм лишних в части куда укладывается колесо. Место где начинается ниша дана верно, соответственно лишние 4 мм ушли назад и налезли на тот самый обтекатель на брюхе, которым заканчивается сопряжение полукруглого носа с плоским брюхом.
Недавно закончил набор ниш для ICM/Италери, скоро буду лить. В этом наборе передняя ниша дана вместе с куском нижней части фюзеляжа исправляющим этот недостаток. 

Но куда более трудоисправимый косяк модели, - плоские внутренние боковины мотогондол. В реале они довольно "дутые", исправить этот недостаток будет непросто. при этом каждая из мотогондол в хвостовой частине добирает в диаметре 1 мм. За счет чего сопла меньше в диаметре чем нужно.
Также воздухозаборники в передней части не добирают по длине 2 мм, за счет чего их обрез находится относительно передней ниши дальше чем нужно.
Абсолютно неверна и верхняя часть, про конус молчу, передняя часть шире чем нужно в месте кабины и посадочное место под фонарь и сам фонарь никуда не годятся. Добавленный новый гаргрот неверен ни по размерам (шире и выше) ни по очертанию, наплывы в хвостовой часи (обтекатели двигателей) неверны ни по форме ни по размерам и копируют Италери полностью. Обтекатель тормозного парашюта мельче чем нужно.

Увы, на сегодня  абсолютно точной модели Миг-29 нет. Эта модель стоит в том же ряду что и Су-27 ICM, позиционирована как "самая точная", на деле "пшик".
Ищите Эйрфикс, ее до ума довести проще будет.

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую!



> Ну там же написано "идеальных моделей не бывает" 
> ...
> Увы, на сегодня  абсолютно точной модели Миг-29 нет. Эта модель стоит в том же ряду что и Су-27 ICM, позиционирована как "самая точная", на деле "пшик".
> Ищите Эйрфикс, ее до ума довести проще будет.


Идеальных, конечно, нет. Есть разная степень приближенности к идеалу. Попробуйте поковырять модели БТТ в 1/87 от RoCo/Herpa Minitanks - у меня к ним меньше всего претензий по части идеальности.

МиГ-29 1-13 1/72 ICM хорош прежде всего в сегменте недорогих но похожих на прототип моделей. И по сравнению с 9-12 от Итала он всё-таки лучше, за счёт более правдоподобной переделанной расшивки и сильно улучшенной мелочёвки. Т.е. уже "не говно", хотя ещё далеко не конфетка.

МиГ-29 1-13 1/72 ICM вроде не позиционировался как "самый точный", в отличие от Су-27... Хотя я особенно за рекламой не слежу.

AirFix - Вы про Су-27? Тогда я в курсе. Но я на масштабе не заморачиваюсь, если есть более хорошая модель в более крупном масштабе - я выберу её (Трумпетер 1/32 второй выпуск). Хотя, например, в случае с TSR.2 выбираю в 1/72 как более ажурный (в 1/48 чрезмерно и непоправимо топорный). Или Вы про эйрфиксовский МиГ-29?

Касаемо абсолютной точности... По-моему, в промышленном изготовлении это не достижимо (единственное исключение, которое я знаю - пресловутая БТТ 1/87 от RoCo... Ну и Тамия довольно-таки уже близка к абсолюту - ИСУ-152, например. Подозреваю, тут всё дело в адекватной оплате работ по промеру прототипа плюс высочайшая культура производства плюс ответственность). Так или иначе - либо исходные чертежи кривоваты, либо при личных промерах транспортир криво приложат, либо при переводе в 3D мышка дрогнет, либо фреза криво по форме пойдёт, либо пластик при выбивании из формы поведёт... Поэтому для меня вполне достаточно просто нормальности модели, т.е. похожести, отсутствию явных вопиющих искажений геометрии, негеморройности в сборке. При этом предпочтение отдаю более деталированной модели, пусть, например, и более косячной по геометрии - если эти косяки видит лишь специалист.

Ну и вопрос масштаба - какова абсолютная модель в идеале? Та, на которой воплощена вся детализация прототипа ("до винтика") при "натуральном" тонировании (без применения средств обмана зрения вроде "поднятия рельефа" сухой кистью)? Или та, которая на невооружённый взгляд (а не на куцых фотках в Сети) более всего похожа на прототип (т.е. обман зрения, художественными приёмами (тонировка, смывка и т.п.) компенсируя явную недостачу деталировки (винтиков) из-за масштаба - и соотв. уменьшение применения средств "обмана зрения" за счёт улучшенной детализации на более крупных масштабах (1/48, 1/32, 1/24...)? Впрочем, вся эта философия мало относится к обсуждаемой модели от ICM... 

Возвращаясь к первому посту темы, я всё-таки склонен рекомендовать МиГ-29 9-13 от ICM в качестве недорогой маленькой "первой" модели "современного советского самолёта" при наличии отсутствия спарки от Итала. Ибо больше, как Вы сами понимаете, выбирать не из чего (ну, есть отличная модель Як-36 - но прототип не серийный, не так популярен; есть Ту-160 1/144 от Трумпа - но он сильно дороже 9-13; есть хоббибоссные МиГарики (15,17,19) - но это не современные машины; остаётся только Су-39 от Звезды да Альбатрос от Эдика - и всё, вакуум!)

Мобыть имело бы смысл производителям вроде Вас подумать о максимально копийных моделях современной отечественной авиации в 1/144? По цене перелива было бы куда приемлемее чем в 1/72 в плане широкого сбыта. Тем более, что в Японии это направление сейчас весьма сильно развивается, да и у нас вот SSJ сделали.

С уважением.

----------


## Уокер

Если речь зашла просто о первой модели, то тут пруд пруди всякого, относительно дешевые модели Академи, по моему самое оно.

----------


## Carrey

> "современное, российское, простое в сборке с ценой в 500 рубликов"


Академия не канает по приведённым ТТТ. Так что МиГ-29 9-13 1/72 ICM, и не упирайтесь. 8)))

----------


## Уокер

Ладно уболтали  :Biggrin:

----------

